# Blut?



## Rungor (23. März 2008)

Hallo, bis jetzt habe ich in keinem video von Warhammer Bluteffekte gesehen. Nun habe ich eine Frage:
Gibt es in Warhammer keine Bluteffekte?
Ich hoffe ihr beantwortet die Frage jetzt mit: "Doch gibt es" !
denn falls es echt keine Bluteffekte gibt ist der name WAR für das spiel umpassend denn KRIEG ohne blut ist kein KRIEG.
Ich hoffe jemand weis ob es Bluteffekte gibt oder nicht.


und falls jetzt sachen auftauchen wie: BRUTAL -> Wie schon aus meiner Signatur herausgeht:
....das Verlangen nach einer ruhmreichen Schlacht – nach BLUT....


So long: BLUT FÜR DEN BLUT GOTT!
MFG Rungor


----------



## Sarad (23. März 2008)

huhu,
vllt. liegt es an der schlechten Quali vom Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal schon das es Blut zu sehen geben wird,schließlich hat WoW mit  
ner USK von 12 auch "leichte" Bluteffekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass das alles noch eingearbeitet wird. 
Bei einem gewissen Comic-Grafik MMO gibts auch manchmal Blut.. von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fänds gut, würde einer 12er (mit weniger Blut) und eine 16er mit Blut (nicht zu oft) rauskommen, dass WAR kein Indizierungs-Opfer wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (23. März 2008)

erstmal danke für die wirklich schnelle antwort aber diese wirft gleich eine neue frage auf:
1. Wo gibt es in WoW Bluteffekte (2 Jahre lang gespielt - dann aufgehört) -> nie blut bemerkt
2. Erwarte ich mir von einem Spiel bei dem es nur um Krieg geht schon etwas mehr Bluteffekte^^


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die wirklich schnelle antwort aber diese wirft gleich eine neue frage auf:
> 1. Wo gibt es in WoW Bluteffekte (2 Jahre lang gespielt - dann aufgehört) -> nie blut bemerkt
> 2. Erwarte ich mir von einem Spiel bei dem es nur um Krieg geht schon etwas mehr Bluteffekte^^



Zu 1: 
Ja, relativ wenig Blut. Kommt aber auch drauf an ob du Distanz oder Nahkämpfer warst.
Im Distanzkampf hab ich nie Blu gesehen, im Nahkampf kommt schon manchmal (so zu 15% c.a) ein klitze kleiner Blutspritzer und das auch nur bei "Spezial-Moves" soweit ich meine.

Zu 2:
Wie gesagt klitze kleine Blutspritzer und Blut "Bällchen"
Da wäre es schon besser wenn da mehr käme. Nicht wie bei AoC wo man dem NPC den Kopf abschlagen kann aber wenigstens ewas.. *hope so*


----------



## Barlyn (23. März 2008)

Zu 1., wenn man z.B diverse Schurken-/Kriegerfertigkeiten anschaut sieht man schon vereinzelte Bluteffekte.
Ich persönlich fände es besser, nicht 2 verschiedene Versionen zu machen, da sich jeder (verzeiht den AUsdruck) Trottel unter 16 sich heutzutage ein ab 16 Spiel besorgen kann, sondern mehr so eine Art Elterliche Freigabe, mit Passwort und so weiter, in der die Eltern Zugang zu diversen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben, so z.B auch den Blutgehalt des Spiels, oder z.B. zu gewaltsame Zwischensequenzen rauszuschneiden. Und das nicht durch die Accountverwaltung, sondern direkt im SPiel oder am Spielclienten.


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Barlyn schrieb:


> Zu 1., wenn man z.B diverse Schurken-/Kriegerfertigkeiten anschaut sieht man schon vereinzelte Bluteffekte.
> Ich persönlich fände es besser, nicht 2 verschiedene Versionen zu machen, da sich jeder (verzeiht den AUsdruck) Trottel unter 16 sich heutzutage ein ab 16 Spiel besorgen kann, sondern mehr so eine Art Elterliche Freigabe, mit Passwort und so weiter, in der die Eltern Zugang zu diversen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben, so z.B auch den Blutgehalt des Spiels, oder z.B. zu gewaltsame Zwischensequenzen rauszuschneiden. Und das nicht durch die Accountverwaltung, sondern direkt im SPiel oder am Spielclienten.



Den Eltern denen es egal ist, ob ihr Sohn/Tochter ein Spiel ab 16 spielt ist es auch egal ob da jetzt Blut ist oder nicht.
Und wenn das Spiel dann ab 12 wäre und man ne Elterliche Freigabe braucht, das das Spiel ab 16 (wie 16er Spiel) spielen könnte, könnte man dies auch einfach fälschen..


----------



## Sarad (23. März 2008)

Bei dem, was die Trailer an "Gewalt" zeigen,ist es eingentlich unumgänglich da Bluteffekte reinzumachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blubbblubb123 (23. März 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die wirklich schnelle antwort aber diese wirft gleich eine neue frage auf:
> 1. Wo gibt es in WoW Bluteffekte (2 Jahre lang gespielt - dann aufgehört) -> nie blut bemerkt
> 2. Erwarte ich mir von einem Spiel bei dem es nur um Krieg geht schon etwas mehr Bluteffekte^^



1. Beispiel: Verwunden beim Krieger.
2. Spiel Age of Conan.


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. März 2008)

blubbblubb123 schrieb:


> 2. Spiel Age of Conan.


Und die us-versieon davon kaufen sonst haste garnix...


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Und die us-versieon davon kaufen sonst haste garnix...



/signed


----------



## Wolfner (23. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Und die us-versieon davon kaufen sonst haste garnix...



Unsinn... nur 5 Fatalities von 50 sind nicht drinn. Das ist schon noch blutig genug, keine Angst....


----------



## Larandera (23. März 2008)

wäre dafür gleich W.A.R erst für 16 oder 18 rauszubringen, da die entwickler dann mehr einbauen können.
wenn ich nun kinder hätte,würde ich die doch niemals war spielen lassen oO
da geht es um reinen krieg,da gehört blut,mord tot etc alles rein,nix für 12 jährige oO.
sollen schön bei kinderspielen/wow bleiben^^

also,ich hoff auf nen extremes game -.- so viel wird geschnitten!

am wii zb ganz geil die us version von no more heroes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ich nur empfehlen,dann vergleiche man mit der ab 16 von deutschland...


----------



## Mardoo (23. März 2008)

blut muss spritzen wie in 300, sehr viel und nicht sehr wenig davon, mindestens 2 mal! oder sogar doppelt! bluuut bluuut!!!!!!! BLUT!! 

naja, ich meine, wenns kein blut gäbe wäre es unrealistisch wie wow oder nen anderes mmo, whatever.. köppe können abgeschlagen werden, ja das können sie, warum sollte das also nicht in einem spiel vorkommen durfen? ka. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 realistik ist toll.


----------



## Silverquest (23. März 2008)

huhu ihr ist zwar nicht der richtig fred aber ich poste es mir mal hierrein weil es sich für die frage nicht lohnt ein neuen aufzumachen kostet Warhammer Monatlich geld?
wenn ja wieviel?
und wie teuer ist es allgemein zukaufen


----------



## Sytranuss (23. März 2008)

Okay ^^Silverquest die Frage wurde schon zu genüge in diesem Forum diskutiert: Es wird monatliche Kosten geben, die zirka im Rahmen jetziger MMOs liegen (so ca.13€ mtl.). Und es wird im durchschnittlichen Preisbereich eines neuen Computerspiels liegen, evtl etwas darunter. Frohe Ostern , Sytranuss


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Silverquest schrieb:


> huhu ihr ist zwar nicht der richtig fred aber ich poste es mir mal hierrein weil es sich für die frage nicht lohnt ein neuen aufzumachen kostet Warhammer Monatlich geld?
> wenn ja wieviel?
> und wie teuer ist es allgemein zukaufen



Ja tut es da gibts auch extra "Freds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" zu.
Schätze mal so 10,99€ monatlich, Grundversion denke ich 40€

Zu Larandera: Es gibt auch Shooter ab 12 - Shooter bleibt Shooter und beinhaltet gewalt, daher wäre ich vorsichtig mit den Alterbeschränkungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagt: da war wohl einer schneller Jungchen xD


----------



## Mordenai (23. März 2008)

Mir persönlich ist egal, wiviel oder wenig Blut in WAR fließen wird und deshalb werde ich meine Kaufentscheidung wohl kaum daran festmachen.
Es gibt für mich wesentlich wichtigere Kriterien, die ein gutes Spiel erfüllen muss...

ot:


> huhu ihr ist zwar nicht der richtig fred aber ich poste es mir mal hierrein weil es sich für die frage nicht lohnt ein neuen aufzumachen kostet Warhammer Monatlich geld?
> wenn ja wieviel?
> und wie teuer ist es allgemein zukaufen



Die SuFu hätte auf jedenfall geholfen, aber da heute Ostern ist will ich mal nicht so sein:
Die monatlichen Kosten werden sich, neben dem Anschaffungspreis von ca. 45€, auf etwa 12-15€ belaufen.


----------



## Badumsaen (23. März 2008)

Also ich les mir ja gerade einige armeehandbücher von nem arbeitskollegen durch, und in den storys von schlachten ist schon öfters mal zu lesen "ein Meer aus blut" oder "der Boden war blutgetränkt". Also von daher wär es schon im interesse der sache wenn ordentlich Blut zu sehen ist. muss ja nicht gleich ein meer sein, aber knausern sollten sie auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (23. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQbAdjY4ykw

Ab Minute 4:15 ... sieht eher schlecht aus mit dem Blut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann aber auch daran liegen, das das eine Pre-Alpha Phase ist, udn dahe rkeien visuellen größeren Effekte verarbeitet sind.

Naja, schaut's euch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. März 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Unsinn... nur 5 Fatalities von 50 sind nicht drinn. Das ist schon noch blutig genug, keine Angst....


Naja ich hab bei Hellgate-London gesehen was der fsk-nerfdil.. so alles kann deswegen mach ich mir da keine hoffnung erlich.Und warum soll es da anderst sein?


----------



## sTereoType (23. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Naja ich hab bei Hellgate-London gesehen was der fsk-nerfdil.. so alles kann deswegen mach ich mir da keine hoffnung erlich.Und warum soll es da anderst sein?


mal abgesehen das das hier das war forum ist und nicht das aoc forum, kann man es sich auch in österreich bestellen. Vorteil: es ist auf deutsch und totally uncut
nachteil: keine


----------



## Hunsorr (23. März 2008)

Es gibt Blut, allerdings sehr wenig, da es alles in die 12er passen muss, gibt schließlich Geld wenn die ganzen Kinnas WAR spielen.


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mal abgesehen das das hier das war forum ist und nicht das aoc forum, kann man es sich auch in österreich bestellen. Vorteil: es ist auf deutsch und totally uncut
> nachteil: keine


Es ging auch um den vergleich und nicht um die Spiele selber.


----------



## Rosengarten (23. März 2008)

Es wird bestimmt Blut geben.
In dem vorher geposten Video sieht man auch bei ca. 1min, dass dort Blut *spritzt*, auch wenn es nicht viel ist....
Wäre natürlich schön, wenn das Spiel mit viel Blut erscheinen würde, aber dann müsste wahrscheinlich die Altersbeschränkung erhöht werden und das will man glaub ich seitens Mythic nicht, da eine große Fangemeinde unter 16 bzw 18 Jahren besteht.....obwohl eine USK niemanden  mehr abhält ein Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## Torrance (23. März 2008)

Und warum muss bei einem Spiel unbedingt Blutfliessen? Ich mein, kommt mir ned mit, ist Realitischer oder das ist Stylisch... Ich finde man muss kein Blut sehen oder Köpfe die durch die Gegendfliegen, nur damit es Realitischer oder Authentischer Aussieht. Ich finde vielmehr es kommt drauf an was die Spieler drauss machen und wie die das Spiel rüberbringen. Ich werde (und ich hoffe man kann es) als erstes so eine Sache in den Optionen abschalten. Und ich meine auch, das viele das ähnlich sehen.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. März 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Und warum muss bei einem Spiel unbedingt Blutfliessen? Ich mein, kommt mir ned mit, ist Realitischer oder das ist Stylisch... Ich finde man muss kein Blut sehen oder Köpfe die durch die Gegendfliegen, nur damit es Realitischer oder Authentischer Aussieht. Ich finde vielmehr es kommt drauf an was die Spieler drauss machen und wie die das Spiel rüberbringen. Ich werde (und ich hoffe man kann es) als erstes so eine Sache in den Optionen abschalten. Und ich meine auch, das viele das ähnlich sehen.
> 
> So Long
> 
> Torrance


Naja das feeling is halt anderst.Ich könnte ja jetzt vergleiche anstellen aber is ja ein War -forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Im krieg is es halt so da fliegen köpfe und es fliest blut.


----------



## airace (23. März 2008)

.... War ohne blut ist so wie Sex ohne bälle ^^ (denkt mal drüber nach ^^)


----------



## Hargorin (23. März 2008)

Das Feeling sollte bei WAR aber nicht durch das zahlreiche Blut und die Köpfe kommen, sondern meiner Meinung nach durch die Hintergrundgeschichte der einzelnen Völker und wie diese umgesetzt werden! Sicherlich kann man das als Widerspruch ansehen, vorallem im Hinblick auf die Parteien der Zerstörnung! Aber warum muss es denn immer das Massaker schlechthin sein?! Also in Maßen hab ich da auch nichts gegen, aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben, denn am Ende wundern sich wieder alle warum wir Computerspieler so schlecht dargestellt werden! *räusper*Killerspiele*räusper* Deswegen bin ich dafür es sollte sich wenn überhaupt jeder einstellen können ob er das Blut und die fliegenden Köpfe nun haben will oder nicht! Ansonsten sollte man sich wirklich überlegen zu Age of Conan zu wechseln, denn da wird es das mit Sicherheit geben!

In diesem Sinne, Hargorin


----------



## sTereoType (23. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Naja das feeling is halt anderst.Ich könnte ja jetzt vergleiche anstellen aber is ja ein War -forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


im krieg sterben auch unschuldige. heißt das nun also auchd as du kinder abschlachten willst?


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> im krieg sterben auch unschuldige. heißt das nun also auchd as du kinder abschlachten willst?


Blöder vergleich naja ich lass es lieber das geht zuweit ins real und dann streiten deswegen, wie und warum auch keine lust. 

so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (23. März 2008)

Ne der vergleich von sTereoType ist schon ganz gut. Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen warum man unbedingt Blut braucht (Biologisch schon) finde es eher störend. Außerdem was hat das mit Realismus zu tun wenn Köpfe und Arme fliegen das Blut Literweise aus irgend welchen Wunden spritzt und und und... Ich hab Mittlerweile schon einige wunden gesehen (freiwillige Feuerwehr), 99% der wunden Spritzen(erst recht nicht wenn Stoff dadrüber henkt) nicht und eine Amputation, bei der ich annehme es am ehesten vorkommen würde, darf es in Deutschland in spielen nicht geben(zumindest an Mitspielern nicht, soviel wie ich weiß).

Also wenn ihr unbedingt viel Blut sehen wollt geht zum Blutspenden, dann tut ihr was gutes.

Mhhh eigentlich ne gute Idee. Jeder der Blut im Spiel sehen will muss jedes halbe Jahr zum Blutspenden gehen, wenn er das nicht macht werden alle Bluteffekte ausgestellt. Wäre gleich eine Alterskontrolle, darf man erst ab 18, jeder der noch keine 18 ist sieht kein Blut.^^


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Oh mann eigentlich wollte ich mich garnich drauf einlassen aber ihr dürft euch ja die softversion von War bestellen mir wayne echt.

Man sollte echt bischen unterscheiden zwischen real und spiel.Wenn du als Feuerwehrmann unterwegs bist wird dir auch kein Ork oder Chaosmagus im brennenden Haus begegnen und um hilfe bitten oder?
Und wenn dir einer mit Streitkolben ins Gesicht schlägt glaub mir da spritzt es und viel mehr noch.

Es ging nur um die diskussion das es sein könnte das blut im spiel vorkommen wird oder nicht.Und es wurde verglichen zwischen den anderen spielen und es ging um die usk das sie nichts freigibt in dem bereich siehe hellgate london.



Und was krieg und solche dinge angeht glaub mir ich kenne mich da aus, hab als soldat gedient da macht man auch einiges mit tut aber nichts zu sache weil es einfach nicht hierhin gehört.




So ihr Moralapostel können wir unser jetzt wieder auf das wesentliche konzentieren und uns auf Warhammer online freuen und wieder normal diskutieren ÜBER DAS SPIEL wäre nett kkthxbye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (24. März 2008)

> 1. Wo gibt es in WoW Bluteffekte (2 Jahre lang gespielt - dann aufgehört) -> nie blut bemerkt


1. beim verwunden und 2. manchmal, wenn man crittet.

Und außerdem: es gibt Blut. Ich hab mal ein Video von nem Spalta gesehen, der auf irgendnen Zwerg eingeprügelt hat (also wie wild draufgehauen) und da ist schon einiges an Blut gespritzt.


----------



## Torrance (24. März 2008)

Eben es ist ein Spiel. Da muss nix mit Blut sein. Es soll Spass machen und ned leute anstacheln (und es gibt genug beispiele dafür in der Welt). Und nur weil es "Krieg" ist, muss man noch lange nicht Blut sehen. Das "Feeling" kommt auch ohne Blut ganz gut rüber. Wenn man dafür diese "Hilfmittel" braucht, fragt euch mal, ob ihr noch wisst das es ein Spiel ist.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## Sarad (24. März 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Eben es ist ein Spiel. Da muss nix mit Blut sein. Es soll Spass machen und ned leute anstacheln (und es gibt genug beispiele dafür in der Welt). Und nur weil es "Krieg" ist, muss man noch lange nicht Blut sehen. Das "Feeling" kommt auch ohne Blut ganz gut rüber. Wenn man dafür diese "Hilfmittel" braucht, fragt euch mal, ob ihr noch wisst das es ein Spiel ist.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So seh ich das auch. Klar wirkt es besser mit Blut,da es schließlich um Krieg geht,aber wenn ich sowas wie: BLUT BLUT BLUT lese frag ich mich echt,wie diese Person tickt und welches geistige Alter sie hat o_0


----------



## Mikokami (24. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach spielt Blut eine wichtige Rolle, das gehört einfach mit zur Atmosphäre, besonders bei Warhammer, da dies ein sehr düsteres Szenario ist. Außerdem darf sowas in einem Schnetzelspiel wo es nun einmal ernsthaft um Krieg geht niemals fehlen.

Was wäre Warhammer ohne Zitate wie "Ihr Blut wird fließen...", "Über blutgetränkenten Boden schreiten..." oder "Blut für den Blutgott!" ?

Ich empfehle mal stark einen Warhammer oder Warhammer 40k Roman zu lesen. Literarisch wird da nämlich mit solchen Effekten ganz und garnicht gespart. Das ist halt das Warhammer Universum, und in diesen Belangen ist auch das Conan Universum gleich, und es wäre ganz Schade in WAR völlig oder fast dadrauf verzichten zu müssen.

Es geht halt nicht um reale, oder virtuelle Gewalt, es geht um die Authentizität des Warhammer Universums.


----------



## waven (24. März 2008)

Habe in einem Video, welches ich voher schonmal gelinkt hatte, folgende Szene gefunden:


----------



## Wolfner (24. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Naja ich hab bei Hellgate-London gesehen was der fsk-nerfdil.. so alles kann deswegen mach ich mir da keine hoffnung erlich.Und warum soll es da anderst sein?



Naja, es wurde mit den Prüfstellen zusammengeareitet und nicht irgendwie drauf losgeschnippselt.


Und jene die denken "Leute die unbedingt Blut in WAR sehen wollen sind nicht ganz normal", sollten sich wohl nochmal mit der Vorlage auseinandersetzen und dann entscheiden ob Warhammer wirklich das richtige für sie ist.
Praktisch kommt Warhammer locker an Conan ran. Die Warhammer- Bücher sind sogar noch exzessiver auf Gemetzel ausgelegt als die Stories von Robert E. Howard.

Hoppla... sehe gerade Mikokami hat das auch schon geschrieben.... naja, meine Zustimmung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Und was krieg und solche dinge angeht glaub mir ich kenne mich da aus, hab als soldat gedient da macht man auch einiges mit tut aber nichts zu sache weil es einfach nicht hierhin gehört.


....das lass ich jetzt mal im raum stehen xD
authenzität hat nichts mit strömen von blut zu tun. sicherlich kann auch blut vorkommen nur sollte die atmosspähre eben nicht an der darstellung des blutes hängen. und wenn ich jemanden mit einem kolben ins gesicht schlage spritzt das bestimmt nicht so wie du dir das vorstellest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Naja das feeling is halt anderst.Ich könnte ja jetzt vergleiche anstellen aber is ja ein War -forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du Blutrünstig bist, flieg in den Irak und zieh en T-Shirt an: I love NY!

Also so en Geschwafel...


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wenn du Blutrünstig bist, flieg in den Irak und zieh en T-Shirt an: I love NY!
> 
> Also so en Geschwafel...



*keks*

6 Millionen Menschen in deutschland können nicht lesen deswegen sei dir verziehen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> *keks*
> 
> 6 Millionen Menschen in deutschland können nicht lesen deswegen sei dir verziehen.



Mit dir kann man ja nicht diskutieren, da deine Argumente ziemlich flach sind, die Gegenargumentation von den andren jedenfalls, ist ziemlich gelungen. Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle aus dem Forum verziehen und weiter mit Ketchup um mich spritzen. 

Wer keine Ahnung vom Krieg hat, ich hoffe das es in War kein Blut gibt, und hoffe das du dann zu AoC gehst, und die Community in War hat wieder einen .... (insert standard flame here) zu nem andren Game geschoben.

PS: Ich bin jetzt weg, da du eh nur schlechte Flames bringen wirst.
PPS: 6 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland können nicht argumentieren, deshalb sei dir verziehen.


----------



## Rungor (24. März 2008)

erstmal danke für die antworten .... wie ich nicht anders angenommen hatte regen sich manche über das thema auf ...."will kein blut" usw. aber wenn sie kein blut einbauen sollten sie auch die attacken umbennen denn ich kann keine attacke

Häcksla
Moral: 20%
Reichweite: 0-10 Fuß. BENÖTIGT BERSERKer

nennen wenn ich meinen gegner dann zerhäcksle und da fliest kein blut^^


----------



## Mikokami (24. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> authenzität hat nichts mit strömen von blut zu tun. sicherlich kann auch blut vorkommen nur sollte die atmosspähre eben nicht an der darstellung des blutes hängen.



Das sehe ich anders. Zugegeben es müßen nicht bei jedem Schlag 10 Liter Blutfontänen sein, jedoch wird oder werden die Kriege oder Schlachten in Warhammer meistens mit "blutig", "brutal" oder als "Gemetzel" bezeichnet, und die Kombatanten in selbigem "blutverschmiert" und "gnadenlos".

Es ist halt Krieg, oder die Essenz von selbigem, wenn auch in einer vielleicht übertriebenen Fantasieversion, und  keine Versammlung der Vereinten Nationen.

Und ja die Atmosphäre macht natürlich mehr aus als das Blut das fließt, aber da wir von Warhammer sprechen bestimmt auch nicht weniger.

PS.: Bitte bleibt doch sachlich und diskutiert weiter, schildert wieso, wieso nicht, und die Auswirkungen auf das Spiel und/oder Spieler, aber gegenseitiges Beleidigen hilft da nicht weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (24. März 2008)

Ne es ging ja auch darum das es realistisch sein soll wenn Blut spritzt, was es aber einfach nicht ist. Die wenigsten Wunden spritzen. Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn Blut da ist, aber es muss nicht fürs Marketing benutzt werden, das reißt alle Spieler in die Ecke "Blutrünstige Kinderzimmer Massenmörder".

Features:
- Frei begehbare Welt
- DX 10
- Jeder Gegner spritz 200Liter Blut durch die Gegend.



Mmmm ich war auch 4 Jahre beim Bund. Viele Wunden hab ich da nicht gerade gesehen, ach halt doch jemand hat sich an seiner Koppel den Finger aufgerissen.


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Mit dir kann man ja nicht diskutieren, da deine Argumente ziemlich flach sind, die Gegenargumentation von den andren jedenfalls, ist ziemlich gelungen. Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle aus dem Forum verziehen und weiter mit Ketchup um mich spritzen.
> 
> Wer keine Ahnung vom Krieg hat, ich hoffe das es in War kein Blut gibt, und hoffe das du dann zu AoC gehst, und die Community in War hat wieder einen .... (insert standard flame here) zu nem andren Game geschoben.


Wie gesagt würdest du dir das thema richtig durchlesen wüsstest du das ich es schon klargestellt habe um was es mir ging.
Auch nochmal für dich! Ich brauch das blut nicht im spiel!! Aoc und hellgate kamen nur auf weil es darum ging das die usk in Deutschland sehr stark zensiert Siehe hellgate london Aoc wird es nicht besser gehen und warum sollte dan in War wenn ein fsk12 drauf steht blutiger sein.
Was krieg betrifft war ich jetzt 2mal im einsatz von der bundeswehr am balkan und in kabul.und wie ich schon in anderen anworten gesagt habe tut das hier nichts zu sache.Weil ich davor viel zuviel respeckt habe.
Und warum sollte ich mich verziehen wenn ihr doch alle mit blut und brutallität nicht klakommt dann spielt doch mario galaxy da kommt bestimmt kein blut vor.

Und das forum is zum diskutieren da.Und nicht um sich die themen nicht richtig durch zulesen und dann andere zu belehren.
Dachte es wäre geklärt also back to topic.


GZ zum s..... des tages.


----------



## Mikokami (24. März 2008)

Ganz klar braucht das Blut im Spiel wirklich keiner. Es ist ja nichts wirklich Wichtiges.

Es ist halt Komfort, Zusatz-, Extra- oder Luxusaustattung. Wie bei allem in unser modernen Gesellschaft. Dinge die man nicht braucht aber doch trotzdem das Produkt identifizieren als Solches, als diese Marke.

Und Warhammer ohne Blut.. das ist wie z.B. ein Volkswagen ohne das VW-Emblem, sieht fast so aus, fährt sich genauso.. scheinbar identisch, doch die Frage: "Wo ist das VW-Emblem?". Es gibt Leute die das nicht weiter stört, und welche wie mich die es sehr stören würde, da dies nicht ganz das ist was ich bisher darunter kannte oder verstanden hab.


----------



## Sin (24. März 2008)

Hmm eine Interessante Diskussion die ihr da führt, ich klinke mich mal ein und schreibe auch was dazu ^^

Blut in Computerspielen ist anführsich keine Notwendigkeit für den Spielspass, dennoch gehört es manchmal zur Athmosphäre dazu.

Vielleicht kennen die einen oder anderen das Spiel: "Carmageddon". Für diejenigen die es nicht kennen: Es war im wesentlichen ein Rennspiel bei dem es darum ging seine Kontrahenten auszuschalten indem man z.B. mit 300 Sachen Frontal aufeinander zufuhr. 
Zeit Spielte dabei eine wichtige Rolle. Um diese Aufzufrischen (also den Countdown) musste man in der US Version Fussgänger überfahren, die regelrecht zersplätterten.
In der Deutschen Version wurden diese Fussgänger durch "Aliens" ersetzt und das Blut als grüner Glibber dargestellt. Durch eine leichte abänderung der Geschichte (Statt eines Machthungrigen Menschen, waren es jetzt halt Böse Aliens) ging der Spielspass dennoch nicht verloren.

So, kommen wir nun auf WAR zurück: Warhammer an sich symbolisiert ja eine Welt, die vom Krieg zerfressen ist. Es werden an allen möglichen Fronten gekämpft. Blut gehört leider auch zu einem Krieg, dennoch denke ich, dass die Darstellung von Blut in WAR nicht so essentiell wichtig ist, wie z.B. die eigentliche Umgebung.
WAR "soll" eine düstere und dunkle Welt darstellen (was man jetzt auf so einigen Screenshots leider noch nicht so richtig erkennt). Wenn diese "Darstellung" den Entwicklern gelingt, ist Blut nur eine nebensächliche Sache, da die meisten Spieler dieses gar nicht wirklich registrieren würden. (Meiner Meinung nach)
Viel wichtiger find ich da z.B. eine gelungene Kampfanimation.

Dennoch finde ich könnte man seitens der Entwickler einfach einen Kompromiss machen, indem man in den Grafikoptionen einfach Blut an oder Ausschalten könnte (Wie z.B. bei Fallout)
Wenn es Bluteffekte geben sollte, dann bitte in Maßen, nicht in Massen wie bei AoC wo nach einen Kampf der ganze Bildschirm voller Blut ist, weil aus einem Pixelmännchen ca 500 Liter Blutspritzen.


----------



## Nofel (24. März 2008)

Eben ich hab nichts gegen Blut in Spielen. Wenn nach einem Kampf die Rüstung blutverschmiert ist. Bei einem Selber oder beim Gegner, das bringt viel Stimmung aber wenn halt wirklich 500l Blut durch die Gegend spritzen trägt das nicht zur Stimmung bei. 

Abgeschlagene Körperteile braucht glaube ich auch keiner, oder? Wenn ja einfach mal im RL aus einen Rettungswagen mithelfen. Wer es danach noch in Spielen braucht für die Stimmung sollte zum Psychiater gehen.

So für mich ist Schluß hier, hab alles gesagt, was ich dazu sagen kann und glaube nicht das jetzt jemand ein Argument findet was mich vom gegenteil überzeugt. 

Ach ja. GW und Mytic scheinen mit wenig Blut zufrieden zu sein, sonst würden sie das Spiel nicht für FSK 12 raus bringen.


----------



## Badumsaen (24. März 2008)

Oh mann, manche scheinen es echt einfach nicht zu verstehen. Alle die hier jetzt meinen "Blut ist blöd, will kein Blut, muss in einem Spiel Blut fliesen?", in WAR definitiv. Solchen leuten kann ich auch nur empfehlen, wie ein vorposter schon getan hat, mal nen Warhammer Roman oder eines der Armeehandbücher zu lesen. Natürlich soll NICHT literweiße das Blut spritzen wie in AoC, ABER ordentlich Blutvergießen gehört nunmal ganz einfach ins Warhammer Universum. Ich hoffe die Entwickler machen da einfach ne funktion für Blut an/aus, denn wenn die von vornherein anstatt Bluteffekte so dämliche Lichteffekte bei treffen oder sowas einbauen, wird ein wilder aufschrei durch die Warhammer fangemeinde gehen.

Und von wegen "spritzendes Blut ist nicht realistisch"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Es ist ein FANTASY spiel!!!
ich meine, ist es realistich dass Orcs existieren? Oder dass Dämonen durch die gegend laufen? Spritzendes Blut gehört nunmal zu Warhammer, ob es euch passt oder nicht. Und ich hab auch noch nirgends gelesen, "und sein Blut spritze Meterweit und Literweiße aus seinen Wunden". Es wird niemals passieren dass ein Mensch von einem unmenschlich starken Orc oder Chosen mit einer Waffe erschlagen wird(da es diese Wesen ja nicht gibt), woher willst du also wissen dass da nicht das Blut spritzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sage zu Leuten immer die nach realismus in fantasie spielen schreien: Wer Realismus will soll ausm Fenster schaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (24. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Mit dir kann man ja nicht diskutieren, da deine Argumente ziemlich flach sind


Sagst gerade du, dessen erste Antwort auf froost's post diese war?


Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wenn du Blutrünstig bist, flieg in den Irak und zieh en T-Shirt an: I love NY!
> 
> Also so en Geschwafel...


selfowned?


----------



## michid94 (24. März 2008)

jo


----------



## Wolfner (24. März 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ach ja. GW und Mytic scheinen mit wenig Blut zufrieden zu sein, sonst würden sie das Spiel nicht für FSK 12 raus bringen.



Hauptsächlich aber weil man sich andernfalls selbst die Chance beschneidet denselben Erfolg zu feiern wie der große Genrekonkurrent mit drei Buchstaben.

Und da kann Paul Barnett noch so oft sagen, dass man Led Zeppelin und nicht die Beatles sein möchte.

Allgemein kommt es mir so vor, als ob hier sehr viele äußerst sensibel beim Thema Gewalt in den Medien sind. Ja, es kommt mir sogar schon so vor, als würde man vielerseits annehmen, dass jeder der die Sache etwas härter haben möchte gleich "krank" oder ein Psychopath ist und mal zum Arzt gehen sollte.
Komisch, erinnert uns das nicht etwas an die letzte Killerspiel-Diskussion/Hexenjagd auf Computerspiele?

Warum sieht man sich Filme wie Tanz der Teufel, Dawn of the Dead oder das hier an [böser Link] (FSK18 ich hab euch gewarnt Leute... obwohl auf einer Seite die ständig Kampfvideos zu AoC bringt... naja, oink oink, wer den Film kennt kriegt nen Keks und Ehrendoktor :-B )
So makaber es klingt, aber es macht Spaß sich soetwas anzusehen, besonders wenn es einen bestimmten Stil erzeugt (darauf basiert auch Kill Bill Vol. 1 und natürlich der oben gezeigte Film Fist of the North Star. Anders ist nicht zu erklären, dass trotz der exzessiven Gewaltdarstellung beide zu Kultfilmen avancierten). Das ist aber nicht damit gleichzusetzen, dass das den Personen die das ansehen gleich Spaß machen würde, das selber zu tun. Leute die so argumentieren haben meiner persönlichen Meinung nach selbst Probleme die Grenzen zwischen Realität und Medien ordentlich zu fassen.

So und mit diesen wunderbaren Erkenntnissen nun zu WAR. WAR braucht keine realistische oder übertriebene Gewalt zu beinhalten. Beim Kampf selbst ist sie auch nicht so wichtig, aber was ich mir erhofft hätte, wäre ein Grad der Gewaltdarstellung der es einem erlaubt diese ins Ambiente einzubauen. Das wäre dann mit einer Umgebung mit gehängten Chaosanbetern, aufgespießten Imperialen, masakrierten Dörfern etc. gegeben. Nicht weil  ich sowas unbedingt sehen möchte, sondern weil es für Warhammer stilbildend ist.
Und somit kann eine 12er-Freigabe sicherlich auch als Stilbruch bezeichnet werden.


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm eine Interessante Diskussion die ihr da führt, ich klinke mich mal ein und schreibe auch was dazu ^^
> 
> Blut in Computerspielen ist anführsich keine Notwendigkeit für den Spielspass, dennoch gehört es manchmal zur Athmosphäre dazu.
> 
> ...


/signed



Badumsaen schrieb:


> Oh mann, manche scheinen es echt einfach nicht zu verstehen. Alle die hier jetzt meinen "Blut ist blöd, will kein Blut, muss in einem Spiel Blut fliesen?", in WAR definitiv. Solchen leuten kann ich auch nur empfehlen, wie ein vorposter schon getan hat, mal nen Warhammer Roman oder eines der Armeehandbücher zu lesen. Natürlich soll NICHT literweiße das Blut spritzen wie in AoC, ABER ordentlich Blutvergießen gehört nunmal ganz einfach ins Warhammer Universum. Ich hoffe die Entwickler machen da einfach ne funktion für Blut an/aus, denn wenn die von vornherein anstatt Bluteffekte so dämliche Lichteffekte bei treffen oder sowas einbauen, wird ein wilder aufschrei durch die Warhammer fangemeinde gehen.
> 
> Und von wegen "spritzendes Blut ist nicht realistisch"
> 
> ...


/signed

sehr schön argumentiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und anderst hab ich es auch nicht gemeint wie ich es schon sagt die diskussion ging eigentlich in eine ganz andere richtung und scheinbar hat es ein paar leuten nicht gepasst, wie gesagt wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil.

So nun nun wieder zur War sind ja im war forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Oh mann, manche scheinen es echt einfach nicht zu verstehen. Alle die hier jetzt meinen "Blut ist blöd, will kein Blut, muss in einem Spiel Blut fliesen?", in WAR definitiv. Solchen leuten kann ich auch nur empfehlen, wie ein vorposter schon getan hat, mal nen Warhammer Roman oder eines der Armeehandbücher zu lesen. Natürlich soll NICHT literweiße das Blut spritzen wie in AoC, ABER ordentlich Blutvergießen gehört nunmal ganz einfach ins Warhammer Universum. Ich hoffe die Entwickler machen da einfach ne funktion für Blut an/aus, denn wenn die von vornherein anstatt Bluteffekte so dämliche Lichteffekte bei treffen oder sowas einbauen, wird ein wilder aufschrei durch die Warhammer fangemeinde gehen.
> 
> Und von wegen "spritzendes Blut ist nicht realistisch"
> 
> ...


da hatte game one auf mtv8ja ich weis das kann man eigentlich nicht ernst nehmen^^) einen guten beitrg. da ging es darum das die spielwelt in sich stimmig ist, also das z.b lara croft sich stunden durch fallen kämpftz, die nie einer vorher ausgelöst hat nur um dann am ziel ort auf den endgegner zu treffen, wo man sich fragt, wie kam der da hin. ähnlich ist es auch bei war mit realismus. sicherlich muss war sich nicht an alles halten was in rl auch geht, aber wenn warhammer z.b. sich an biologische faklten hält(ja auch die existenz von orks ist gute rklärt und weitesgehend logisch) dann kann man einfach nicht blut 8meter fliegen lassen nur weil ein ein stein an den kopf bekommt


----------



## Badumsaen (24. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn warhammer z.b. sich an biologische faklten hält(ja auch die existenz von orks ist gute rklärt und weitesgehend logisch) dann kann man einfach nicht blut 8meter fliegen lassen nur weil ein ein stein an den kopf bekommt


richtig, hat ja auch nie einer verlangt. Wie ich ja schon mehrmals geschrieben habe, soll das Blut ja NICHT meterweit und literweiße spritzen. Aber es soll spritzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mit der Bezeichnung biologische Fakten würde ich sparsam umgehen wenn es um Orcs und Dämonen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (24. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mal abgesehen das das hier das war forum ist und nicht das aoc forum, kann man es sich auch in österreich bestellen. Vorteil: es ist auf deutsch und totally uncut
> nachteil: keine



ehmmmm ja. Nur mal so rande erwähnt. In Österreich und Schweiz gibts die gleiche Version wie in Deutschland. Oder meinste die bringen  2 verschiedene Versionen auf Deutsch ?  


Was denkt Ihr, wenn bei Warhammer zu viel Blut spritz, oder Köpfe rollen ?? Es wird Kastriert, trotz einer Altersfreigabe von 18 Jahre, weil ja unsere lieben Politprimaten meinen, sie müssen selbst Erwachsene "Bevormunden".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem, wird wohl gerade die Altersklasse von 15-18 Jahren ein sehr großer Teil der Käufer sein.


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> ehmmmm ja. Nur mal so rande erwähnt. In Österreich und Schweiz gibts die gleiche Version wie in Deutschland. Oder meinste die bringen  2 verschiedene Versionen auf Deutsch ?
> Was denkt Ihr, wenn bei Warhammer zu viel Blut spritz, oder Köpfe rollen ?? Es wird Kastriert, trotz einer Altersfreigabe von 18 Jahre, weil ja unsere lieben Politprimaten meinen, sie müssen selbst Erwachsene "Bevormunden".
> 
> 
> ...


ja die haben zwei verschiedene versionen da in deutschland auch noch die usk fuß fasst


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ja die haben zwei verschiedene versionen da in deutschland auch noch die usk fuß fasst


hmm wollte die mir bestellen auch in den onlinegameshops bei unseren nachbarn gab es nur die us version als uncut


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> hmm wollte die mir bestellen auch in den onlinegameshops bei unseren nachbarn gab es nur die us version als uncut


musste warten bis das original spiel draußen ist. mit gta kann man es ja auch amchen


----------



## Grimtom (24. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> musste warten bis das original spiel draußen ist. mit gta kann man es ja auch amchen



Dann frage mal einen Österreicher .... ! Der wird dir dann schon sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (24. März 2008)

Also ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn sie soviel Blut reinbauen ginge eine menge Kunden verloren. Dann haben wir tote server *JEAHO <.<*. Also meiner Meinung nach ist Blut in einem mmorpg total überflüßig (wegen dem argument oben). Ich hoffe das es net wie in 300 mit Blut so sprizt (was es 100% nicht tut da es ab 12 sein soll). Des weiteren ist in WoW auch Krieg und es ist das erfolgreichste mmorpg, also wieso sich die kunden verjagen, weil so manche Personen Blut brauchen. Was ist besser für das Unternehmen das 1000 Kunden oder 20 Kunden (mega untertrieben ^^) spielen? Wer Blut brauch sollte emo werden xD sry^^
mfg ÆbämÆ


----------



## Nofel (24. März 2008)

Ich denke es wird keine extra Geschnittene Version geben. Die Videos die man sieht werden alle aus einer Version kommen. Wenn jetzt Altäre mit ausgespießten Leichen fehlen werden sie wohl auch in keiner endgültigen Version vorkommen. 

Also noch mal ich hab nichts gegen Blut in Spielen. Nur gegen übertriebene Darstellung. Selber spiele hab ich gerne Quake, HL2 etc. 
Was aber am schlimmsten ist sind Zensierte Sachen. Daher leiber weniger Gewalt im ganzen Spiele als eine halbherzige Zensur.


----------



## Tja (24. März 2008)

Es ist doch einfach, das Spiel baut auf dem Minaturenspiel auf, wenn es da in den Geschichten Blut gibt, wird es das im Spiel auch geben. Sonst bekäme Mythic da sicher Probleme mit GW.


----------



## Larandera (24. März 2008)

Ich wäre dafür,nach einem Kampf zb eine blutverschmierte Rüstung zu haben,kann man ja vill sogar die Reinigung einbauen,was es 100% in keinem anderen game geben wird,so als tipp an die entwickler^^
es sollte nich extrem spritzen,jedoch zb wenn ich mit einer klinge jemanden angreife,sollte auch etwas blut auf meiner klinge sein. fände ich sehr stimmig.

WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen,vorallem das Kriegsszenario,ist schwachsinn,weil:

wow ist knuddelig aufgebaut auf einer engine,die es schwer macht blut darzustellen. darum gibt es eig nur verzauberungen etc,und das grüne etwas bei untoten.
es richtet sich extrem an die 12 jährigen,um dort sein suchtpotential zu entfalten. zwar spielen es auch ältere leute,aber vorallem die knuddeligen nachtelfen oder sonst etwas tuen es den kleinen an.
es gibt in wow eig keinen richtigen krieg. es ist eine welt die zwar eig vom krieg gezeichnet sein sollte,jedoch gibt es soetwas nicht. ok scherbenwelt ist was anderes,aber von krieg seh ich nur wenig...


hoffe WAR lehnt sich nicht zu sehr an WoW. ich will kein 2tes WoW mit anderer Grafik. ich will etwas,dass nicht so für 12 jährige ist. ich will etwas,das besser ist als WoW,und WAR hätte die chance dazu,aber nur wenn sich die entwickler nicht an WoW anlehnen.


----------



## Wolfner (24. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür,nach einem Kampf zb eine blutverschmierte Rüstung zu haben,kann man ja vill sogar die Reinigung einbauen,was es 100% in keinem anderen game geben wird,so als tipp an die entwickler^^
> es sollte nich extrem spritzen,jedoch zb wenn ich mit einer klinge jemanden angreife,sollte auch etwas blut auf meiner klinge sein. fände ich sehr stimmig.
> 
> WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen,vorallem das Kriegsszenario,ist schwachsinn,weil:
> ...




WAR ist aber schon ab 12 freigegeben worden. Also gilt für deine ansich nette Idee: Zu spät... ^^


----------



## Larandera (24. März 2008)

leider wolfner...
nur weis nicht,wie bescheuert man sein muss nen kriegsspiel mit ner fsk 12 überhaupt rauszubringen...

naja,so geht finde ich viel flair verloren ...

naja,ich hoffe nicht,das es ein weiteres game ist das von der fsk zerstört wurde...^^

*ganz doll hoff*


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> leider wolfner...
> nur weis nicht,wie bescheuert man sein muss nen kriegsspiel mit ner fsk 12 überhaupt rauszubringen...
> 
> naja,so geht finde ich viel flair verloren ...
> ...


nur nebenbei aber die fsk gibt es nicht mehr(freiwillige selbstkotrolle). da es nun paar gesetzesbeschluss nicht mehr freiwillig ist ist das jetzt die usk^^ *smartass*


----------



## Larandera (24. März 2008)

fsk oder usk,alles das gleiche -.-^^ 

dann halt,crap usk12. wen schon wer mich verbessern muss^^


----------



## Sempai02 (24. März 2008)

Ich brauche auch kein Blut für mehr Atmosphäre. Lieber in den entsprechenden Gegenden viel Dunkel reinbringen,aber Blut war für mich in den letzten 15 Jahren nie ein Atmosphäreplus. Außerdem hat Blut in einem Spiel auch Nachteile: Dann kommen die Kiddies schneller als man schauen kann,denn gerade viele unter 18 jährige assoziieren ja Blut = cool/erwachsen.


----------



## Wolfner (24. März 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch kein Blut für mehr Atmosphäre. Lieber in den entsprechenden Gegenden viel Dunkel reinbringen,aber Blut war für mich in den letzten 15 Jahren nie ein Atmosphäreplus. Außerdem hat Blut in einem Spiel auch Nachteile: Dann kommen die Kiddies schneller als man schauen kann,denn gerade viele unter 18 jährige assoziieren ja Blut = cool/erwachsen.




Ja, aber die Gegenden sind ja auch nicht unbedingt das was man von Warhammer sonst so kennt. Hab ich mich ja schonmal lang und breit dazu geäußert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (24. März 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Gegenden sind ja auch nicht unbedingt das was man von Warhammer sonst so kennt. Hab ich mich ja schonmal lang und breit dazu geäußert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich mag die Grafik, da ich sowieso Comicgrafik mag. "Realistische" Grafik wie in LotRO oder DAOC deprimiert mich immer so schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## aruhn (24. März 2008)

hmm...

also meinermeinung nach ist die usk12 noch nicht defenitiev denn welche version hat die usk bekommen zum absegenen? ich würd mal sagen die beat version und die ist ja eben noch nicht ganz fertig.
solche details wie blut sind da vermutlich noch nicht eingebaut.

also kann es doch gut sein dass es dann in der finalen version blut geben wird und dass dann die uskfreigabe auf 16 oder sogar auf 18 steigt

ist jetzt nur so ein gedanke


----------



## sTereoType (25. März 2008)

aruhn schrieb:


> hmm...
> 
> also meinermeinung nach ist die usk12 noch nicht defenitiev denn welche version hat die usk bekommen zum absegenen? ich würd mal sagen die beat version und die ist ja eben noch nicht ganz fertig.
> solche details wie blut sind da vermutlich noch nicht eingebaut.
> ...


sorry dich zu enttäuschen. die freigabe ab 12 kam nicht von der usk sondern gilt europa weit, eu-norm etc, das heißt das es durchaus möglich ist das die warhamemr version vielleicht doch ab 16 ist( war nicht heißt mehr blut, istd ann halt bei uns bloß ab 16^^)


----------



## Torrance (25. März 2008)

Nur weil in Warhammer Büchern/Romanen oder im Table Spiel oder oder oder... Krieg herrscht, muss doch nicht ein Computerspiel mit Blutbeschmiert sein um stimmung aufzubauen. Ich sag es gerne nochmal, wenn es schon soweit ist, das ihr die Stimmung eines Spiels von übermässig viel Blut MIT abhängig macht, sry aber dann ist bei euch irgendwo was falsch gelaufen. Ich glaube nicht, das Mythic in der deutschen Version Blut mit reinbringt. Wenn überhaupt in der UK/US Version. Vll irgendein Import aus der Schweiz. Aber direkt in Deutschland wird man das sicher nicht kaufen können (wenn den Bluteffekte mit im Spiel sind (und nur weil die im irgendein Video sind, heisst es nicht, das es im Finalen Spiel auch dabei ist)).

Aber: Wer diese Bluteffekte braucht, soll sie meinetwegen haben, ich werde sie ausschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long

Torrance


----------



## Grimtom (25. März 2008)

Da hat "sTereoType" recht, die Freigabe von 12 Jahren bedeutet nicht gleich, dass es auf dem deutschen Markt auch die Freigabe von 12 Jahren bekommt. Also, bleibt eigentlich nur mal abzuwarten, wie die Herren letztlich entscheiden. 
Außerdem denke ich, dass man im einem MMOG nicht unbedingt Blut braucht, ich denke da spielen andere Kriterien eine weit wichtigere Rolle. Vorallem ist doch gerade bei Warhammer eine "düstere Welt"
passender als ein bissel Blut.


----------



## Larandera (25. März 2008)

düstere Welt +ein klein wenig Blut würden finde ich reichen. also bisschen Blut auf Waffen nach nem kill

weil,eine düstere,finstere dunkle Welt ohne bBut oO also bissi muss da schon her^^ sonst haben wir nen 2tes knuddel WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (25. März 2008)

Also ich habe die Diskussion nun die ganze Zeit verfolgt und irgendwie ist es traurig, wie hier manche nach Blut gieren.
Es ist ein Spiel und ein SPIEL baut nicht auf Realismus. Oder hat sich schon mal jemand überlegt wie man "Mensch-ärger-Dich-nicht" realistischer machen könnte? Hat da schon mal jemand gesagt, dass man ein paar Knochenbrüche einfügen müsste, wenn eine Spielfigur raus geworfen wird?
Wer sich mal etwas mit Spieldesign beschäftigt hat, der wird herausgefunden haben, dass Blut NICHT zu den Dingen in einem Spiel gehören die "Atmosphäre" schaffen.
Da der menschliche Verstand, egal wie realistisch ein Spiel gemacht ist, noch immer sehr gut unterscheiden kann was real und was ein Spiel ist, wird er solche Dinge wie Blut in einem Spiel nur ganz am Rande wahrnehmen, beziehungsweise ganz abschalten und sich auf die wesentlichen und Spiel bestimmenden Elemente beschränken.
Nehmen wir mal eine Schlachtsituation. Man wird nicht auf das Blut achten, weil man viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt ist, sich auf den nächsten Gegner zu konzentrieren, wenn man einen in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt hat. Und nach der Schlacht? Da stehen Selbstbeweihräucherung oder Rumgejammer wie unfair die Gegner waren im Vordergrund. Auch kein Blick auf das Blut. Niemand wird da stehen und sagen "Hey, ich habe 17 Blutgruppen auf meiner Rüstung!" "Ey Alder.... ich pwn Dich, ich habe 22 Blutgruppen, alleine 2 am Hintern von umgeföhnten!"
Nein! Am Anfang mag es für einige wirklich wichtig sein Blut zu sehen, weil dann das Spiel ja was ach so realistisches hat, immerhin ist es Krieg! Ganz schnell wird es aber unwichtig werden. Und die Leute, die auf Blut in einem realistischen Maße Wert legen, die sollten sich mal auf ihren Seelenzustand untersuchen lassen, weil es nur krank sein kann sich an Verletzungen zu ergötzen.
Wollt ihr Blut, wollt ihr Realismus? Guckt Nachrichten, informiert euch über die Welt und ihr werdet genug Blut und Gewalt für ein Leben haben. Unterhaltet euch mal mit Leuten die wirklich tief in einem Einsatzgebiet gesteckt haben und dort Verwundete oder Tote mit starken Verletzungen aus einem Krieg gesehen haben. Die werden euch entsprechend den Kopf waschen.
Ich für meinen Teil habe genug davon gesehen und brauche sowas nicht auch noch in einem Spiel was mich vom Alltag ablenken soll und mich nicht immer wieder aufs Neue an viele unnötige Dinge erinnern soll.
Und kommen wir mal zurück zum Realismus. Uiiii..... Zwerge und Elfen sind ja ach so realistisch. Und ach ja! Stand letzten Freitag im Bus zwischen einem Ork und einem Squig der seinen Treiber verloren hat.
Nun beendet die Diskussion über Blut, weil das nicht wirklich in einem Spiel sein muss.

Aber versteht mich nicht falsch. Auch wenn ich keine Lust auf Krieg habe, selbst genug von solchen Dingen in Realität gesehen habe, ich werde das Spiel spielen und freue mich riesig drauf, weil ich Warhammer schon als Tabletop gespielt habe.
Auch ich brenne drauf mich in die Schlacht zu stürzen und andere MITSPIELER ingame mal auf den Friedhof zu schicken um mein virtuelles Ego zu salben und mich zu profilieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nicht mit übermäßigem Realismus.

Nun haut rein, wetzt die Waffen und polierten die Rüstungen. Wir Blutelfen sind euch eh überlegen!


Exinferis!


P.S.: Um die blutgeilen zu beruhigen. Bluteffekte sind mit die einfachsten zu implementieren, da es sich um einen einfachen Partikeleffekt handelt der mit Tests sehr schnell fertiggestellt ist. Gehen wir davon aus, dass die Partikelengine schon komplett fertig ist, dann sind es nur noch ein paar Parameter die angepasst werden müssen und fertig.


----------



## Mikokami (25. März 2008)

Ich denke die Leute die hier Blut in Warhammer sehen möchten, so wie ich, sind weder gierig danach, noch krank oder haben einen fragwürdigen Seelenzustand, und es geht auch meiner Meinung nach nicht um nackten Realismus.

Tut mir Leid solche Totschlagargumente aus der unteren Boulevard-Schublade sind echt nicht fein.

Natürlich wird das Blut und das Gemetzel in Spielen irgendwann zur Nebensache und man achtet nicht mehr darauf, weil man zu sehr mit dem eigentlichen spielen beschäftigt ist, jedoch gehört es bei Warhammer oder bei Conan zur authentischen Atmosphäre.

Banal gesagt, es gehört nun plump und einfach einmal dazu. Würden in den Nachrichten die Horror und "Ohje"-Meldungen und Beiträge fehlen würde man sich auch fragen, wo die denn geblieben sind.

Ganz schrecklich für Warhammer würde ich es finden wenn so eine langweilige und öde WoW-Knuddelatmosphäre aufkommen würde. Die ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, aber sowas für/bei Warhammer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren setzte ich mal vorraus das jeder zwischen virtueller und realer Gewalt sowie dem Elend unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Efgrib (25. März 2008)

w.a.r.  will ne ab 12 einstufung -> nix blut


----------



## ExInferis (25. März 2008)

Interessant zu lesen, dass einem sowas wie Gewaltmeldungen "fehlen" könnten. ;-)
Keine Totschlagargumente, sondern Realität. Das hat nichts mit Boulevardpresse zu tun, sondern mit gesammelten Lebenserfahrungen.


----------



## Wolfner (25. März 2008)

Komisch.... mir kommt es so vor als würden hier einige denken, dass Leute die Spiele mit 16er-Freigabe (oder sogar 18er..auweh) spielen nen Totalschaden haben... das finde ich eher nicht normal O_o

Dabei ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass durch eine 12er-Einstufung und eine Dezimierung des Gewaltgrades viele Umgebungselemente, die sehr wohl zur Atmosphäre beitragen würden, einfach nicht drinn sind. Das geht von den aufgeknüpften Chaosanbetern bis hin zu den vernichteten imperialen Dörfen und Schädeltrophäen die ja Orks ganz gerne mit sich tragen:
http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voelker/...paper6-1280.jpg
Ist sowas mit einer 12er-Freigabe drinn? Bestimmt nicht....

Der Gewaltgrad definiert sich nicht nur über den Kampf, sondern, ja, auch über das Ambiente.

Warhammer ist einfach nicht die richtige Lizenz für eine 12er Einstufung. Und das haben einige Ableger zuvor schon bewiesen.

Und für die die ständig mit den Nachrichten argumentieren: Wenns nach dem ginge, wäre ich jetzt wohl ein kranker Bastard bei dem irgendwas schief gelaufen ist, weil ich mir gestern 28 days later angesehen habe, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?



> Nur weil in Warhammer Büchern/Romanen oder im Table Spiel oder oder oder... Krieg herrscht, muss doch nicht ein Computerspiel mit Blutbeschmiert sein um stimmung aufzubauen.



Nicht um Stimmung aufzubauen, aber sehen wir es mal so: Wenn du nun sagst: "Nur weil in Warhammer Büchern/Romanen oder im TT-Spiel oder oder oder... etwas so oder so ist, muss das in WAR doch auch nicht unbedingt so sein." Dann muss ich schon sagen: Das sollte es aber. Denn es soll doch Warhammer sein und nicht nur WoW mit ein bisschen dunklerer Umgebung...


----------



## Baldobin (25. März 2008)

Ich denke Wolfner hat vollkommen recht, die 12er einstufung ist nicht korrekt für dieses Spiel; wie er schon gesagt hat das Ambiente lässt schon darauf schließen das es eine höhere einstufung bekommt!


----------



## Mikokami (25. März 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Interessant zu lesen, dass einem sowas wie Gewaltmeldungen "fehlen" könnten. ;-)
> Keine Totschlagargumente, sondern Realität. Das hat nichts mit Boulevardpresse zu tun, sondern mit gesammelten Lebenserfahrungen.



Bitte entschuldige aber ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch, oder ich dich?

Ich schrieb das wenn Gewaltmeldungen fehlen würden, man sich fragen würde wo sie geblieben sind, und nicht das selbige einem fehlen würden, nur das Fehlen der Meldungen an sich wäre sehr eigenartig, weil das halt nicht der alltäglichen Norm entspricht.

So wäre es auch beim Blut etc. im Sinne von Warhammer. Würde es dort fehlen würden sich einige Warhammer Fans fragen wieso es fehlt, nicht das es ihnen fehlt.

Und auch ich, sowie jeder Andere hat gesammelte Lebenserfahrungen die sich ja alle irgendwie von einander Unterscheiden, und meine sagen mir dass an Blut und Gemetzel in Computerspielen nichts schlimmes ist, schon garnicht wenn es um das Thema Krieg in einem düsteren und brutalen Fantasie Universum geht.


----------



## Sin (25. März 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> So wäre es auch beim Blut etc. im Sinne von Warhammer. Würde es dort fehlen würden sich einige Warhammer Fans fragen wieso es fehlt, nicht das es ihnen fehlt.



Denke ich eher nicht, dass ihnen auffällt das etwas fehlt. Wer bei nem RVR Kampf Zeit hat nach Blut zu suchen wird schneller ins Gras beißen als ihm lieb ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (25. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Denke ich eher nicht, dass ihnen auffällt das etwas fehlt. Wer bei nem RVR Kampf Zeit hat nach Blut zu suchen wird schneller ins Gras beißen als ihm lieb ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zugegeben. Aber meinem detailverliebten Auge und meinen hohen Anforderungen an die Atmosphärentiefe als passionierter Rollenspieler ist der Sieg und das gewinnen einer Schlacht nicht so wichtig, die Hauptsache es für mich doch noch immer das es gut aussieht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da fällt mir ein was wäre wohl geworden wenn nicht Tzeentch als Chaosgottheit gewählt wurde sondern Khorne? Oder wurde das aus dem diskutieren Thema hier gleich im Vorfeld des Spieldesigns aus USK/PEGI gründen so entschieden, dass das nicht sein darf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (25. März 2008)

hmm...weiß nicht so ganz was ich von der Blut-Geschichte halten soll...obs zu viel ist oder zu wenig...abwarten wenn die ersten Kämpfe rum sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich frage mich so beim Durchlesen der Posts, ob es überhaupt relevant ist?
Wenn ich so an DAoC denke und wie schnell die Kämpfe im RvR von statten gehen und auf was man alles so achten muss, dann gehören für mich irgendwelche Blutanimationen ganz klar ans Ende der Liste, der interessanten Dinge. Da ist gar keine Zeit, um auf solche Kleinigkeiten zu achten. 
Wie es beim PvE aussieht kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, aber auch dort kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass nach dem 100ten Kampf darauf noch groß geachtet wird. 
Das menschliche Auge gewöhnt sich sehr schnell an gewisse Effekte und blendet Dinge, die nicht relevant für die aktuelle Handlung sind, dann aus. Jedenfalls geht es mir oft so - dabei stelle ich mir dann übermäßige Bluteffekte eher störend vor, denn ambientefördernd. Im Vergleich mit AoC wäre es das erste, was ich ausstellen würde, damit ich überhaupt mal erkennen kann, was sich auf dem Bildschirm abspielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uner (25. März 2008)

Viel Blut is’ imma Gut !
besondaz wenn’s auz ’nen Stump’nkopp kommt !


----------



## AKPUNK (25. März 2008)

MIr ist es egal ob Blut dabei ist wenns da ist schön wenn nicht auch gut


----------



## aruhn (25. März 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Komisch.... mir kommt es so vor als würden hier einige denken, dass Leute die Spiele mit 16er-Freigabe (oder sogar 18er..auweh) spielen nen Totalschaden haben... das finde ich eher nicht normal O_o
> 
> Dabei ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass durch eine 12er-Einstufung und eine Dezimierung des Gewaltgrades viele Umgebungselemente, die sehr wohl zur Atmosphäre beitragen würden, einfach nicht drinn sind. Das geht von den aufgeknüpften Chaosanbetern bis hin zu den vernichteten imperialen Dörfen und Schädeltrophäen die ja Orks ganz gerne mit sich tragen:
> http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voelker/...paper6-1280.jpg
> ...




ganz genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (25. März 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Nicht um Stimmung aufzubauen, aber sehen wir es mal so: Wenn du nun sagst: "Nur weil in Warhammer Büchern/Romanen oder im TT-Spiel oder oder oder... etwas so oder so ist, muss das in WAR doch auch nicht unbedingt so sein." Dann muss ich schon sagen: Das sollte es aber. Denn es soll doch Warhammer sein und nicht nur WoW mit ein bisschen dunklerer Umgebung...



Es geht ja auch nicht darum, das ein wenig "Farbe" ins Spiel kommt. Ich rede davon das nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit gleich Blutmeere auf mich als Spieler einstürzen müssen, damit ich weiss, oh das ist düster, blutig und krieg. Und wenn man einigen Leuten hier glauben mag, dann muss das aber so sein. Und ich finde das ist übertrieben. 

Vll habe ich mich ja auch vorher ungenau ausgedrückt, deswegen nochmal:

Bluteffekte können ja ruhig sein, wenn es nicht in mehr Bluteffekte als Umgebunggrafik ausartet. Desweitern sollte es für Spieler wie mich (sollte es doch zuviel Blut sein) eine Funktion geben, womit ich das Abschalten kann. Ich möchte halt kein Spiel spielen, wo ich denke ich schaue "Gehirntot". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Blut in angebrachter Menge und Stilvoll eingesetzt ok, alles andere ist für mich zuviel.

So Long 

Torrance

PS: Zuviel Blut macht es ausserdem auch wieder Unanschaulich und Unrealistisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellgoth (25. März 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> ....denn falls es echt keine Bluteffekte gibt ist der name WAR für das spiel umpassend denn KRIEG ohne blut ist kein KRIEG.




ich dachte die bezeichnung "WAR" für das game kommt von "W"arhammer:"A"ge of "R"eckoning.....

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (25. März 2008)

Hellgoth schrieb:


> ich dachte die bezeichnung "WAR" für das game kommt von "W"arhammer:"A"ge of "R"eckoning.....
> 
> oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
> 
> ...


w
Unter anderem, aber es heißt ja auch WARhammer und WAR is everywhere.


----------



## Larandera (25. März 2008)

also,viele verstehen nicht wie die,die für das blut sind,es meinen,denke ich mal.
keiner will übertriebene blutströme haben,oder abgehackte sachen. sondern nur passend und genau richtig eingesetzes blut.

für mich wäre perfekt gemachtes blut dann,wen ich nach einer rvr schlacht etwas blutverschmiert bin,meine waffen etwas blutig sind,und die rüsstung. es sollen wen ich jemand schlage,keine blutströme fliessen,sondern einfach nur soviel,damit ich weis: ich hab ihn erwischt und am ende das auch sehe.

ich will kein WOW2 mit WARhammer story -.-
sonst kann ich gleich bei wow bleiben(auch wen ichs net mehr zocke,teste grade swg..)


----------



## Sagardo (25. März 2008)

Also ich finde auch mit einem 12er rating kann man Stimmung aufbauen.

Wenn man sich nur als beispiel diesen Screenshot anschaut kann ich dort eigentlich wenig Blümchenfeeling oder rosarote Kuschelwelt erkennen.
Also klas kann man noch etwas Bluteffekte in den Kampf einbauen , das hat WOW ja auch, wie schon gesagt wurde.

Die USK achtet darauf, ob ein Produkt Gewaltverherrlichend ist und dazu aufruft Gewalt gegen Menschen oder Tiere zu richten
Wer z.b. James Ryan gesehen hat, wird mit zustimmen, dass man auch in einem 16er rating sehr viel Gewalt bringen kann.Es kommt nur immer darauf an, wie er dargestellt wird. Uns so sachen wie die fatality Moves von AOC z.b. finde ich einfach nur ein billiges Werbezugpferd, wenn ich mal ehrlich bin. AOC sollte lieber zusehen, dass sie nicht jeden Scheiss instantisieren müssen, das würde auch dem Spiel was bringen und nicht nur darauf bedacht sein so viel Blut und Sex zu zeigen wie möglich , damit zumindest die erste Verkaufswelle groß ausfällt, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.
Noch was zum Thema Fatality: Wenn man erstmal geganked wurde von jemandem der deinen Char dann in mehrere Stücke gehauen hat und auf ihn uriniert hat wirst du das System vielleicht auch mit anderen Augen sehen....

WAR kann ruhig etwas Blut haben, das ist nicht schlimm und auch nicht negativ zu sehen, wenn ich mit einem Schwert auf Fleisch schlage dann kann schon mal etwas Blut zu sehen sein, keine Frage.
Allerdings muss es auch nicht sein, denn nach dem ersten paar mal sind es auch nurnoch rote Pixel , die dort generieren, wo die Pixel deines Schwertes die Pixel des Gegners überschreiten. 
Manche mögen das und brauchen das einfach um ein richtiges Feeling für einen Kampf zu bekommen, ich denke dass das weder Krankhaft noch erschreckend ist, es ist einfach ein Verlangen.
Ob Mythic dieses Verlangen zufriedenstellend stillt kann ich nicht sagen. 
ich denke mit oder ohne Blut ist einfach Geschmacksache.

P.S. ich habe gerade mal ein Spiel , dass ab 16 ^^ ist und ich habe noch keine Entzugserscheinungen in Bezug auf gewalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (25. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur als beispiel diesen



Der hat aber einen ziemlich langen Zeigefinger Oo


----------



## Mikokami (25. März 2008)

Langsam zweifel an meinem Bild von Warhammer in meinem Kopf. Es zeigt sich doch wie viele eine andere Vorstellung von Warhammer haben als ich.

Ich kann halt nur auf meine Tabletop Erfahrung, die Geschichten aus den Romanen und Armeebüchern und den vorangegangen Spielen schöpfen, das Warhammer keine, bis auf das Tabletop, unblutige Angelgenheit ist.

Was sehe ich sehe, deute oder weiß ich falsch? Worauf bezieht ihr euer Wissen über den zugehörigen Blutgehalt in Warhammer?

Oder ist dies eine neue Ära von Warhammer, und ich werde einfach nur alt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AKPUNK (25. März 2008)

Ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus in der geschichte von warhammer aber hier geht es ja darum das die möglichste viele kunden haben und dafür können die kein hohen blutgehalt machen da es sonst ne 16 oder 18 einstufung bekommt.


----------



## Draco1985 (25. März 2008)

AKPUNK schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus in der geschichte von warhammer aber hier geht es ja darum das die möglichste viele kunden haben und dafür können die kein hohen blutgehalt machen da es sonst ne 16 oder 18 einstufung bekommt.



Das ist allerdings einer der Kompromisse, die den Entwicklern schlechtem Kritiken von den Fans des Tabletop-Hintergrunds einbringen wird. Und wenn sich solche Kritikpunkte häufen, dann verlieren sie eventuell mehr Kunden, als sie durch diese Kompromisse zu gewinnen haben.


----------



## Rungor (25. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> also,viele verstehen nicht wie die,die für das blut sind,es meinen,denke ich mal.
> keiner will übertriebene blutströme haben,oder abgehackte sachen. sondern nur passend und genau richtig eingesetzes blut.
> 
> für mich wäre perfekt gemachtes blut dann,wen ich nach einer rvr schlacht etwas blutverschmiert bin,meine waffen etwas blutig sind,und die rüsstung. es sollen wen ich jemand schlage,keine blutströme fliessen,sondern einfach nur soviel,damit ich weis: ich hab ihn erwischt und am ende das auch sehe.
> ...


fast - /signed

außer es gibt attacken wie "hinrichten" dann muss der kopf ab sonst ist es kein hinrichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (25. März 2008)

Naja ich würde nicht sagen, dass bei einer Hinrichtung gleich ein Kopf fliegen muss. Ein Stich ins Herz oder sowas in der Art ist auch möglich und würde dann auch nicht gleich lieterweise Blut erfordern. Es sollten schon Bluteffekte enthalten sein, denn sonst wäre es kein Warhammer. (Ich sammle schon seit 7 Jahren Warhammer und müsste also schon etwas über die Welten von Games Workshop wissen)Aber ich meine damit nicht, dass wenn ich einen Gegner töte  gleich der Ganze Boden im Umkreis von 4 Metern blutgetränkt ist, sondern das vielleicht kleinere bis größere Schnittwunden kleine Blutrinsale bilden oder die Waffe/ Rüsstung doch einige kleinere Spritzer abbekommt.Warhammer mag eine dunkle und brutale Welt sein, in der es häufig sehr hart zugeht ---->Bücher/Romane/Kurzgeschichten/Armeebücher/Codexe und so weiter.Das im Spiel warhammergetreu wiederzugeben ist nicht nur ziemlich schwer, sondern auch für Deutschland so gut wie unmöglich! Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ihr mit Bluteffekten auch die Umgebung  meint.Wie zum Beispiel auf Pflöcke gespießte Leichen oder sowas in der Art wird es an einigen Stellen geben.Den Games Workshop hat nämlich so ziemlich alle Fäden in der Hand und wenn sie sagen das sieht nicht nach Warhammer aus dann muss es geändert werden oder die Lizenz war mal in mythic´s Händen
Dies nur als kleine Meinung eines echten Warhammerfanns der Warhammer selbst ohne Blut spielen würde wenn es sein muss!

Grüße D132 Und möge Nurgle euch mit ewiger Verwäsung segnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (25. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Der hat aber einen ziemlich langen Zeigefinger Oo




Das kommt davon, weil man ihm die anderen Finger abgeschnitten hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ja, der Screenshot kommt auf das hin was ich gemeint habe. Mal sehen wie der Rest aussieht.


----------



## D132 (25. März 2008)

Also ich habe hier ein Video gefunden indem ich meine bei  00:27 bis 00:30 in der linken Ecke etwas wie einen Bluteffekt sehen zu können. Also ich meine, dass solche Bluteffekte übertrieben wirken und das ganze irrgendwie nicht passt den es sieht doch kommisch aus wenn die Sigmarpriesterin 2Liter Blut aus ihren dürren Ärmchen verliert. Schaut einfach hier nach http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-4062653641956119555
Grüße D132 Möge Nurgle euch segnen


----------



## ExInferis (26. März 2008)

Mir geht es hier ja auch nicht um Blut oder kein Blut. Nur fordern hier meiner Meinung nach einige übermäßig stark nach Blut und vor allem nach einer Menge an Blut.
Blut in einem Spiel als "Untermalung" ist OK, aber nicht übermäßig. Und zur Atmosphäre trägt es wirklich nicht bei.
Dafür beschäftige ich mich schon zu lange mit Gamedesign, auch wenn ich in einem anderen Bereich programmiere und nicht bei Grafikeffekten.
Was wesentlich mehr zur Atmosphäre beitragen würde, wäre, wie schon in einigen Posts erwähnt, dass die Umgebung gefüllt wird mit Dingen die Warhammer eben ausmachen. Bisher wirkt eben alles sehr trist. Die Chaosländer sehen nicht wirklich wie die Chaosländer aus. Bei den Dunkelelfen (meine TT-Armee seit knapp 15 Jahren) fehlt auch noch so vieles. Es wirkt dort noch alles zu "hell", zu fröhlich.
Aber ich habe noch Hoffnung, dass diese Gegenden noch alle entsprechend gefüllt werden. Immerhin ist es noch Beta und solche Dinge sind auch schnell in die Maps gesetzt wenn sie erstmal modeliert und texturiert sind.

Wir werden sehen was wird. Ich weiss nur, dass WAR für mich wohl nach NEOCRON DASS MMO wird an dem ich wirklich hängen bleibe.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. März 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Es wirkt dort noch alles zu "hell", zu fröhlich.


Denke mal du redest jetzt von Bildern und Videos aus der Beta. Aber da sind ja noch keine Lichteffekte eingebaut, und ich denke (und hoffe) dass es dann noch ne ganze ecke düsterer wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Electricwolf (27. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Und die us-versieon davon kaufen sonst haste garnix...



wenn du die US verion kaufst hast zwar alles an Blut dafür kein Sex^^


----------



## FirstGuardian (27. März 2008)

wenn es so umgesetzt wird, wie bei DAoC, dann hast noch etwas nicht: Zugang zu den europäischen Servern !!

Aber dafür darfst Dich mit den Amis prügeln - denke die meisten sind so gegen 02:00 unserer Ortszeit online, was ca. 20:00 in der mittleren USA entspricht.


----------



## grimmgork (8. April 2008)

http://www.warhammeronline.com/english/beh..._the_War_In.swf
vill nützt es wem ein bisschen


----------



## EliteOrk (8. April 2008)

Blut is was für Emos und coole Kinder...


----------



## Knagu (8. April 2008)

MAn kann sich auch anders ausdrücken


----------



## Vampiry (8. April 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich könnte man seitens der Entwickler einfach einen Kompromiss machen, indem man in den Grafikoptionen einfach Blut an oder Ausschalten könnte (Wie z.B. bei Fallout)



In DAoC konnte man mit verschiedenen Grafikclients und verschiedenen Detaileinstellungen (Umgebung, Schatten, Zaubereffekte...)spielen. Für Spieler mit schwächeren Rechner war das eine gute Lösung. Bei großen ML-Raids mit 150+ Spieler wählten viele dann diese Einstellungen um ihren Rechner zuentlasten und um Lag zuverringern. Gerade im pvp wenn sich zwei 100 Mann Zergs gekloppt haben oder es Keepbelagerungen ging haben viele Spieler die Grafik runtergeschraubt um Rechenzeit zusparen. Daher denke ich das bei vielen Spielern der Blutschalter (falls es hin gibt) eh im pvp auf aus stehen wird.


----------



## Frostbitten (8. April 2008)

gay


----------



## Grimmrog (8. April 2008)

Doch, irgendwie sollte Blut schon rein, schließlich ist Krieg nun mal Brutal, und wenns da kein Blut gibt, dann ist das etwas unrealistisch. 

Außerdme ist man als WAR-fan sowteas eh schon gewöhnt:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d_KlINBUYc4&feature=related

Gut, die waren auch ab 16.

Trotzdem fehlt was. DIe deutsche Version von Half-Life, in denen statt Marines Robos rumrannten war einfach Scheiße, es geht dann doch ein wenig feeling verloren, aber gerade solche details machen ein SPiel aus.

Ich wär für eine Freischaltoption, des Blutes, auch wenn die kiddies die früher oder später auch selbst finden.


----------



## Kryos (8. April 2008)

Warhammer müsste normal ab 18 sein wenn es sich an die Lore halten will. Alleine die zwei Feste der Dunkelelfen. Das Fest "Seelenernten" bei dem sie einen Teil ihrer Sklaven köpfen, die Kinder die Köpfe auf Spieße stecken, die Eingeweide dem Blutgott geopfert werden und die Haut der Toten zusammengenäht werden und als Dekoration aufgehängt sollte klarmachen das Warhammer keine Kinderstorys hat. 

Warhammer ohne Gewalt ist Autobahn ohne Autos...


----------



## Grimmrog (8. April 2008)

@ Kryos

Ja, irgendwie isses schon so, ich mein Krieg ist nun mal kein Kinderspiel, aber andererseits, müssen sie ja auch an die Kundschaft denken, und da sind im Bereich von <16 einfach zu viele potentielle Kunden die verloren gehen (Wobei das in deutschland eh keiner für Voll nimmt) ich sag nur mickeymausstimmen bei CS, da wird einem manchmal schon übel -.-

Aber Blut MUSS sein warum?

Chaosbarbar mit der Axt böse auf den Feuerzauberer

Heal pls!!!!  
Wieso denne, du blutest ja noch nichmal -.-!


----------



## Gutebesserung (8. April 2008)

In WAR wird es keine Bluteffekte geben.

Mal ehrlich Leute: Das Spiel will ein 12+ rating halten. Wie soll ich Bluteffekte einbauen, wenn schon die meisten Action Filme ein 16+ rating bekommen? ES wird Trefferanimationen ,wie in WOW, geben, aber wem es um Blut geht der der sollte AOC spielen (Wer dafür zu jung ist der sollte eh kein Blutvergiessen zu gesicht bekommen). 

Finde das thema eh ziemlich daneben. Seid wann ist Blut denn eine Garantie für ein gutes Spiel? Wenn es gut gemacht ist und passt kann meinetwegen auch mit Blümcheneffekten gearbeitet werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Meiner Meinung nach ist jemand der nach Blut schreit ,nur weil er ne Metzelei auf dem Bildschirm sehen will, entweder viel zu jung oder zu blöd und sollte die Finger von Computerspielen lassen. 

Klar. Es gibt immer Sachen bei denen gehört ein gewisser Bluteffekt dazu. Braindead und co ohne Blut wäre etwas Sinn- bzw Hirnlos. Aber es muss echt nicht immer sein. Ich schau mir auch Stirb Langsam und so an. Da sieht man auch meistens keinen Blutflecken, auch wenn die Leute erschossen werden. 

Ausserdem schränkt ein 18+ oder höheres Raiting auch viel ein. Dann würden nämlich vielle Spieler einfach aus Alters- bzw Geschmacksgründen garnicht im Spiel vertreten sein.

Ich hab lieber keine Bluteffekte und dafür ein ordentliches Spiel mit einer großen und vielschichtigen Community.


----------



## Badumsaen (8. April 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Finde das thema eh ziemlich daneben. Seid wann ist Blut denn eine Garantie für ein gutes Spiel? Wenn es gut gemacht ist und passt kann meinetwegen auch mit Blümcheneffekten gearbeitet werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Blut war, ist und wird niemals eine Garantie für ein gutes spiel. Deswegen is auch nicht garantiert dass AoC gut wird. Und wenn du ein WAR mit Blümcheneffekten im kampf spielen würdest, dann bist du einfach kein fan des Warhammer universums und kannst garnet mitreden. Glaube auch kaum dass ein Alienfan ein Alienspiel spielen würde, wo anstatt Menschen Roboter rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie schon MEHRMALS erwähnt, les nen Warhammer Roman oder wenigstens n Armeehandbuch, es ist einfach blutig. punkt.


Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Ich hab lieber keine Bluteffekte und dafür ein ordentliches Spiel mit einer großen und vielschichtigen Community.


Die große Community is dir bei Warhammer auch gegeben wenns ab 18+ wär. Denn die Fangemeinde aus Tabletop oder den Romanlesern dürfte groß genug sein. Und diese Leute wissen einfach dass Blut dazu gehört, aber nicht so übertrieben wie bei AoC.


----------



## Sytranuss (8. April 2008)

Nur ein kleiner Hinweis: Spiele USK12 dürfen sehr wohl Bluteffekte in "vernünftigem" Maße enthalten. Ich persönlich muss sagen, dass ich keine reinen Blutseen brauche, mich aber über ein wenig (realistisch eingesetztes) Blut doch auch freuen kann, da es immerhin drastisch zur Atmosphäre zuträgt. Aber in vielen Spielen mit VIEL Blut wirkt es einfach unrealistisch, von daher ist es vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, dass die Entwickler sich bei den Bluteffekten an die USK Richtlinien halten.


----------



## grimmgork (8. April 2008)

ich hab ziemlich viele romane und armeebücher gelesen von warhammer nd es kam wirklich nur selten vor das geschrieben wurde, dass das blut umherspritzte.
Klahr kommen manchmal sachen wie "das blut rann ihm übers gesicht" oder so aber ein bisschen blut wirds auch in war geben.
Btw: Ab welchem alter ist warhammer tt nochmal?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. April 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> ich hab ziemlich viele romane und armeebücher gelesen von warhammer nd es kam wirklich nur selten vor das geschrieben wurde, dass das blut umherspritzte.
> Klahr kommen manchmal sachen wie "das blut rann ihm übers gesicht" oder so aber ein bisschen blut wirds auch in war geben.
> Btw: Ab welchem alter ist warhammer tt nochmal?



Das TT hat keine USK-Einstufung, genausowenig wie Bücher keine USK haben; wäre ja ein Schwachsinn.
Jedoch wurde schoneinmal ein Antrag gestellt die GamesWorkshop Produkte zu indizieren - ist jedoch glücklicher Weise gescheitert.
Wer das mal selbst nachlesen will, hier könnt ihr es machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (8. April 2008)

Barlyn schrieb:


> Zu 1., wenn man z.B diverse Schurken-/Kriegerfertigkeiten anschaut sieht man schon vereinzelte Bluteffekte.
> Ich persönlich fände es besser, nicht 2 verschiedene Versionen zu machen, da sich jeder (verzeiht den AUsdruck) Trottel unter 16 sich heutzutage ein ab 16 Spiel besorgen kann, sondern mehr so eine Art Elterliche Freigabe, mit Passwort und so weiter, in der die Eltern Zugang zu diversen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben, so z.B auch den Blutgehalt des Spiels, oder z.B. zu gewaltsame Zwischensequenzen rauszuschneiden. Und das nicht durch die Accountverwaltung, sondern direkt im SPiel oder am Spielclienten.




Gute Idee, das diese dann im Konto selbst einfach per Kreditkarte oder
vll ganz einfach per Ausweis oder so iwie die Bluteffekte freischalten können.


----------



## Rosengarten (8. April 2008)

Warhammer TT wird für Personen ab 12 Jahren empfholen, da die Regeln auch nicht immer leicht zu verstehen sind, Kleinteile vorhandne sind usw.. Jedoch spielt dies nicht wirklich eine Rolle oder? Im TT sieht man keine Figuren die sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einhauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Für mich wäre in erster Linie wichtig, dass die Umgebung so düster wie möglich wird, damit Warhammer sich komplett von anderen MMORPG's abhebt. Des Weiteren finde ich, dass Blut einfach dazu gehört. Wer es nicht will soll es ausschalten, ganz einfach. Die Warhammer Realität definiert sich über eine grausame, blutige und düstere Welt in der es keine Gnade gibt. 
Übrigens finde ich es schon komisch, dass manche meinen, wenn viel blut fließt wäre es unrealistisch. Das Warhammer-Universium ist fantasy/erfunden, nichts weiter, würden dort 100l Blut pro Schnittwunde fließen, sollte es auch in irgendeiner Art verscht werden umzusetzen, obwohl ich es persönlich so schon ein wenig abschreckend finden würde. Nichts desto trotz wünsche ich mir das Blut implentiert wird, so wie es sich für Warhammer gehört. Keine Meere aus Blut usw, da diese in den Büchern nur als Metaphern dienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (8. April 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> In WAR wird es keine Bluteffekte geben.
> 
> Mal ehrlich Leute: Das Spiel will ein 12+ rating halten. Wie soll ich Bluteffekte einbauen, wenn schon die meisten Action Filme ein 16+ rating bekommen? ES wird Trefferanimationen ,wie in WOW, geben, aber wem es um Blut geht der der sollte AOC spielen (Wer dafür zu jung ist der sollte eh kein Blutvergiessen zu gesicht bekommen).
> 
> ...



Gneau, was für eine Idee, Wenn dich der Chaosbarbar anhackt kommt dann nen Netter Sound wie:
Jahh, ich hab dich auch lieb und möchte mit dir Kuscheln" dazu fliegen als Effekt noch 1000 Bunte Neonschmetterlinge davon die Alle verzaubern.  Aber wer das will, kann dann ja irgendwann hello Kitty Online spielen

man leute, krieg ist nun mal Brutal,und gewalttätig, wer also kein Blut sehen will, dürfte auch gar kein Spiel spielen, in dem man jemanden erschießt, -sticht, -schlägt.
Aber solche Leute sinds dann, die zum Bund gehen, udn wenn wirklich mal Blut irgendwo fließt, dann geistig zusammenbrechen ^^ nein, wenn schon gewalt dargestellt wird, dann doch wenigstens etwas Blut, sonst verliert es eben seine Authentizität und Athmosphere.
Und gerade Warhammer ist nicht unblutig, also wenn du da jetzt das Blut raus nimmst, enttäuscht du alle wirklichen Warhammerfans, die nicht nur wegen WAR, Warhammer kennen. Weil Ihnen ein ganzes Stück gewohnte Athmosphere verloren geht, und genau diese Spieler soll WAR ja begeistern, sonst bräuchte sich WAR nicht so sehr an das bestehende Warhammer universum klammern.


----------



## Sorclord (8. April 2008)

dann guckt euch mal die dawn of war reihe an selbst die ist in deutschland zensiert obwohl sie ab 16 ist naja ....... kackstaat halt. Und EA mythic führt auf keinen fall blut ein denke ich weil sie ja die ganzen wow kiddies und so haben wollen und denken sie bekommen so auch 10000 abbos. Ich denke das ist die flasche Lösung weil  die warhammer welt eine düstere blutige welt ist. Und jetzt braucht ihr nicht zu schreiben das ich krank oder so bin nur weil euch ein spiel schon abgeht wenn das system gut ist aber die grafik und der rest schrott. Naja tendiere e eher zu AOC, weil mir das babarengenre besser gefällt die Grafik super ist und sie es genau richtig gemacht haben oder was wär ein babarenspiel ohne dismembering und blut ????? Naja muss sich wohl jeder selbst seine meinung bilden, wahrscheinlich hätte e ea was dagegen wenn mythic blut wolle, da ea einfach ein unblutiger spielepuplisher ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (8. April 2008)

Jo richtig EA... genauso wie die MoH reihe, noch nie Blut gesehen. Als Kriegsspiel, wtf!?


----------



## zificult (8. April 2008)

^^


----------



## grimmgork (8. April 2008)

es wird ja blut geben, hallt einfach nicht so wie in aoc.


----------



## Zainex (8. April 2008)

meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema:
Ich denke, dass Blut ansich ein Feature ist, das sicherlich einiges zur Atmosphäre beiträgt, doch nicht zwingend sein muss, natürlich nach einem Kampf Blut an Waffe und Rüstung zu haben, hat Style. Viel wichtiger finde ich das Ganze drum herum: z.B. das nach Npc-Schlachten in die der Spieler  eingreift, auch mal eine Zeit lang ein paar Leichen und sonstige Überbleibsel der Gefallenen (Waffen usw.) liegen bleiben und man als Teilnehmer der Schlacht z.B. einen Eintrag in den Folianten des Wissens und ab und zu wenn man in ihm rumblättert und auf den Eintrag dieser Schlacht stößt seinem Charakter "Bilder" der Schlacht einfallen (das Ganze ein wenig traumatisch gestaltet xD). Ich persönlich finde, dass Dinge in die Richtung wesentlich wichtiger sind und mehr zur Atmospähre beitragen, als ein Schlachtfeld auf dem massenhaft Blut rumfließt, klar Blut gehört dazu, aber bitte auch nicht zu viel. 

So ein paar Ideen meinerseits.


----------



## Premutos (8. April 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> denn falls es echt keine Bluteffekte gibt ist der name WAR für das spiel umpassend denn KRIEG ohne blut ist kein KRIEG.



War ist in diesem Falle auch ne Abkürzung von *W*arhammer - *A*ge of *R*eckoning... 
wäre mir mit Blut aber auch lieber....^^


----------



## ExInferis (9. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> man leute, krieg ist nun mal Brutal,und gewalttätig, wer also kein Blut sehen will, dürfte auch gar kein Spiel spielen, in dem man jemanden erschießt, -sticht, -schlägt.
> Aber solche Leute sinds dann, die zum Bund gehen, udn wenn wirklich mal Blut irgendwo fließt, dann geistig zusammenbrechen ^^ nein, wenn schon gewalt dargestellt wird, dann doch wenigstens etwas Blut, sonst verliert es eben seine Authentizität und Athmosphere.
> Und gerade Warhammer ist nicht unblutig, also wenn du da jetzt das Blut raus nimmst, enttäuscht du alle wirklichen Warhammerfans, die nicht nur wegen WAR, Warhammer kennen. Weil Ihnen ein ganzes Stück gewohnte Athmosphere verloren geht, und genau diese Spieler soll WAR ja begeistern, sonst bräuchte sich WAR nicht so sehr an das bestehende Warhammer universum klammern.



Oh nein, eine psychologische Analyse von Soldaten.
Ich war beim Bund, ich war SaZ, ich war KrK, ich war im Einsatz, ich habe Blut fließen sehen, ich habe Leichen geräumt und noch einiges mehr.
Ich brauche kein Blut in Spielen und bin trotzdem nicht zusammengeklappt im Einsatz.

Aber wie gesagt, ich BRAUCHE keins, wenn es drin ist, ist OK, wenn nicht ist auch OK weil es mir mehr um das Spiel drumherum geht als blutgetränkte Böden, Wasser dass sich im Zuge der Schlacht färbt und ähnliches.
Bin mal gespannt.... Wo bleibt das Geruchsinternet? Hätte gerne dann auch den Leichengeruch nach Verwesung und allem drum und dran. Mal schauen wie schnell die Leute dann die Effekte abschalten würden.


----------

